# German Skyline at Night



## Alex_B (Aug 22, 2007)

Just a first glimpse of my recent trip.

Taken yesterday close to midnight.


----------



## LongDucDong (Aug 22, 2007)

Love the sharp contrasts between the night sky and illumination of the fort/castle/whatever. Nicely exposed with good detail too!


----------



## Antarctican (Aug 22, 2007)

Ooooo, schön!  I too like the exposure, showing detail in the dark roofs as well as the lighter brick/stone. And the twinkiling lights over on the left.  (Where is this, btw?)


----------



## grammaterri (Aug 22, 2007)

it's beautiful.  I spent 4 years in the Stuttgart area (cried all the way back to the USA) and tho I didn't DO the castles I love seeing them in pics. thanx


----------



## MrMatthieu (Aug 22, 2007)

Nice one Alex, I think the fact that there is no other light that the one on the castle make you shot really perfect

In which part of Germany is located this castle ?

Mat


----------



## Alex_B (Aug 23, 2007)

Thanks all! This one is located in Burghausen in the southeast of Germany, right at the Austrian border. Actually my tripod was set up at the Austrian side 

The castle is the longest medieval castle (a bit more than one km in length) and the photo shows only about one sixth of it, the remaining part extends to the right and cannot be seen in this picture.


----------



## LaFoto (Aug 23, 2007)

Heya, wow. This is a wonderful night photo! I like it A LOT!
So how was the wedding? I was thinking of you last weekend, and about the fact that we COULD have met, had you not FLED FROM ME further southward, as I came closer to where you are normally :greenpbl: 

(If you have loads and loads of time for long reads - or if you are a fast reader! - you might be interested to see how_my_weekend_went - maybe?)


----------



## Alex_B (Aug 23, 2007)

LaFoto said:


> Heya, wow. This is a wonderful night photo! I like it A LOT!
> So how was the wedding?



Thanks, the wedding was nice, and the official photographer considered me to be a sort of competitor first. But I told him I would not try to compete and just took a few snapshots at the wedding.



> I was thinking of you last weekend, and about the fact that we COULD have met, had you not FLED FROM ME further southward, as I came closer to where you are normally :greenpbl:



Yes, I confess, I fled!


----------



## LaFoto (Aug 23, 2007)

Your confession makes me cry :cry: :cry: :cry:
Am I soooooooo bad? *sniff-sniff*


----------



## Alex_B (Aug 23, 2007)

LaFoto said:


> Your confession makes me cry :cry: :cry: :cry:
> Am I soooooooo bad? *sniff-sniff*



just joking! 

Had to go to that wedding, else I would have been in trouble!

As a compensation I will post more images of Burghausen later this week  .. some even rather green


----------



## LaFoto (Aug 23, 2007)

Alex_B said:


> .. some even rather green


 
*That *will console me!


----------



## subimatt (Aug 23, 2007)

great shot!


----------



## Alex_B (Aug 23, 2007)

LaFoto said:


> *That *will console me!



ok, so I'll do my best


----------



## Alex_B (Aug 23, 2007)

subimatt said:


> great shot!



thanks  .. as mentioned .. more to come!


----------



## nabero (Aug 23, 2007)

very nice, alex


----------



## Alex_B (Aug 23, 2007)

thanks  .... actually, they switched off the lights at midnight ... so I was just about to take some special shots and it was suddenly all dark


----------



## MurWin (Aug 23, 2007)

Love the dramatic lighting.  It's very crisp.. love it!


----------



## Alex_B (Aug 23, 2007)

MurWin said:


> Love the dramatic lighting.  It's very crisp.. love it!



well, we also have to thank the people who installed the illumination


----------



## Tangerini (Aug 23, 2007)

This is so very lovely and it's nice to have you back.


----------



## Alex_B (Aug 24, 2007)

Tangerini said:


> This is so very lovely and it's nice to have you back.



Thanks 
As for me being back, I only was gone for 5 nights so it was not a long trip!


----------



## Royster (Aug 24, 2007)

Wow, this is one of the best photos I've seen in a long while, if you dont mind what was your exposure settings on this one?


----------



## hamburger (Aug 26, 2007)

Lovely shot, very dramatic. And - once again - VERY different from the Germany I know! ;-)

The little castle on my doorstep certainly can't compete... :-D


----------



## Alex_B (Aug 26, 2007)

thanks


----------



## Alex_B (Aug 26, 2007)

Royster said:


> Wow, this is one of the best photos I've seen in a long while, if you dont mind what was your exposure settings on this one?



Wow, and it was only a test shot 

Anyway: manual exposure, 105mm (FF), ISO 200, f/16, 1 second
On a tripod with cable release and mirror lock-up.


----------



## ClarkKent (Aug 28, 2007)

Thats an amazing capture!  Super work.


----------



## Alex_B (Jan 19, 2008)

Thanks  But with this scene you cannot do much wrong. ;-)


----------



## oldnavy170 (Jan 19, 2008)

Beautiful castle!  Great shot Alex! You captured it just perfect....I know its not easy to get night shots so that makes this one that much better.


----------



## Alex_B (Jan 20, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## pete1606 (Jan 20, 2008)

great shot! great focus!


----------



## i2onnel (Jan 20, 2008)

I love this shot! Great work sir.


----------



## Alex_B (Jan 21, 2008)

thanks thanks  ... and another Audi-fan


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 21, 2008)

You lucky one, Alex: getting your thread so nicely warmed up! :meh:

Hey, and thanks for the link in your sig! Let's hope it'll help!


----------



## Hoosky (Jan 21, 2008)

Very nice!

I love it!


----------

